# Silva wants fight with Fedor with win over Ricco



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

http://mmajunkie.com/2008/02/16/antonio-silva-has-xxxxl-expectations-story-from-yahoo-sports/

What do you guys think about it, at least he is somebody credible for Fedor to fight.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I actually think he is a very bad matchup for Fedor. It would be a real tough fight.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah Silva said that Fedor already turned down a fight with him before. I don't know about this fight. Silva is good for his size, but I still see Fedor taking this fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I think Silva's going to be the guy to beat Fedor.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Although Silva is better than some of the guys that Fedor has been fighting lately, I think matchmakers could line up a better fight than that one.
I don't think Silva would make it out of the 1st with Fedor.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

Damone said:


> I think Silva's going to be the guy to beat Fedor.


Are you being serious?!!!
What do you see in Silva's game that makes you put that much stock in him? I'm wondering because I'm still trying to figure out what all the hype about him is about...


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Manx said:


> Are you being serious?!!!
> What do you see in Silva's game that makes you put that much stock in him? I'm wondering because I'm still trying to figure out what all the hype about him is about...


He's huge but still moves as quick as the fastest HW's, he has enormous power standing in his hands and kicks, he has great BJJ and good wrestling. That sounds like the complete package to me.

I'd pick Silva over Fedor if they were to fight because the odds would be fantastic and he'd have _the_ best chance of anyone at knocking him off.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Manx said:


> Are you being serious?!!!
> What do you see in Silva's game that makes you put that much stock in him? I'm wondering because I'm still trying to figure out what all the hype about him is about...


Big, incredibly quick for a man his size, he has solid striking, a solid ground game, he's athletic, he trains with a great camp, and he's constantly improving.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

kds13 said:


> He's huge but still moves as quick as the fastest HW's, he has enormous power standing in his hands and kicks, he has great BJJ and good wrestling. That sounds like the complete package to me.
> 
> I'd pick Silva over Fedor if they were to fight because the odds would be fantastic and he'd have _the_ best chance of anyone at knocking him off.



Not only that i see silva being able to pick at fedor standing and possibly splitting him open especially if he can keep it standing cus of kicks and knees


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

kds13 said:


> He's huge but still moves as quick as the fastest HW's, he has enormous power standing in his hands and kicks, he has great BJJ and good wrestling. That sounds like the complete package to me.
> 
> I'd pick Silva over Fedor if they were to fight because the odds would be fantastic and he'd have _the_ best chance of anyone at knocking him off.


I do have one problem with this fight Its fedor stronger than he looks and can pretty much take down anyone no matter their take down defense even if he jumps guard..I see fedor having that lil extra no matter where it goes except hes a bleeder and standing thats bad situ for him


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd like to see this fight happen fo' sho...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Silva's a good fighter, but he will lose to Fedor. He hasn't fought the best in the biz, he has a good skill-set, but he's facing a guy that Nogueira couldn't submit, and Cro Cop couldn't knock out.

Fedor wins this one via TKO.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Lets see how he does tonight, then decide. YOu think a total domination by Silva will make Fedor more, or less likely to take a fight with him?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> Lets see how he does tonight, then decide. YOu think a total domination by Silva will make Fedor more, or less likely to take a fight with him?


I honestly don't think tonight's fight carries too much weight, simply because Ricco Rodriguez is a complete anomaly. I think Fedor will take the fight no matter how tonight's co-main event unfolds.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

Damone said:


> Big, incredibly quick for a man his size, he has solid striking, a solid ground game, he's athletic, he trains with a great camp, and he's constantly improving.


Alright, I just finished catching up on Silva's fights and see what you and kds13 were talking about...He definitely deserves such hype, as he is very complete.
The only possible flaw I saw about him was his chin that was questioned after his stopped-prematurely-loss to Eric Pele. While any shot from someone the size of Pele will thump you, it looked to be only a glancing blow that sent Silva down and dazed. I'd like to see his chin tested further before I could say he could take Fedor...
I'm very impressed by Silva though and it is scary to know that he will only get better with ATT...


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I also think Silva will be the one to defeat Fedor, but not yet.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

kds13 said:


> He's huge but still moves as quick as the fastest HW's, he has enormous power standing in his hands and kicks, he has great BJJ and good wrestling. That sounds like the complete package to me.
> 
> I'd pick Silva over Fedor if they were to fight because the odds would be fantastic and he'd have _the_ best chance of anyone at knocking him off.


guess everyone is forgeting how fast and explosive fedor is while standing up. i wouldn't doubt it if he were to put silva on his ass from a right hook that silva wouldn't even see coming.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't think anyone's forgetting how fast Fedor's hands are.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Silva needs to fight some top level heavyweights before he meets up with Fedor, He is a big strong skilled fighter but he hasnt fought any top level guys, I think he should look into fighting some guys like Rizzo, Monson or Barnett before he goes after Fedor.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think Silva needs to fight some top level heavyweights before he meets up with Fedor, He is a big strong skilled fighter but he hasnt fought any top level guys, I think he should look into fighting some guys like Rizzo, Monson or Barnett before he goes after Fedor.


Monson is a good guy but maybe you should have kharitonov and aleks emelianenko up there too and maybe schilt


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

bigdog89 said:


> Monson is a good guy but maybe you should have kharitonov and aleks emelianenko up there too and maybe schilt


 You know I actually like your picks better, I just popped a couple names right of the top of my head but Aleks is definatly a better pick.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

silva beat fedor na dont think so would like to see it happen to shut the mouths of the fedor haters


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Except that the people who are saying that Silva can beat Fedor aren't even Fedor haters.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Silva against Fedor would be good, but Fedor needs to prove he can beat Sentoryu first. It's a much more important match.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Toxic said:


> You know I actually like your picks better, I just popped a couple names right of the top of my head but Aleks is definatly a better pick.


Oh man Silva versus Aleks that fight would probably be more awesome than it sounds. I really want to see this fight.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

There's no way I can see Silva beating Fedor right now, especially going to a decision with Ricco. He really didn't look that great in this fight. :dunno:


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> There's no way I can see Silva beating Fedor right now, especially going to a decision with Ricco. He really didn't look that great in this fight. :dunno:


yea, after that fight... i dont see silva winning a fight with fedor. i see fedor taking him down and just beating the crap outta him but thats it.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

chilo said:


> yea, after that fight... i dont see silva winning a fight with fedor. i see fedor taking him down and just beating the crap outta him but thats it.


Couldn't agree more. Honestly, Silva would struggle with Fedor's wrestling/*****, and he'd definitely have problems with Fedor's GnP ability inside the guard.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> There's no way I can see Silva beating Fedor right now, especially going to a decision with Ricco. He really didn't look that great in this fight. :dunno:


You're a smart guy Fedor>all...you should know not to judge a guy on one fight, especially considering he was fighting on a torn MCL. Silva has lots of tools and lots of ways to knock of Fedor. 

To say there's no way he could win is ridiculous. His size and speed alone pose tons of problems for Fedor.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor will kill him.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

yep^^^


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

kds13 said:


> You're a smart guy Fedor>all...you should know not to judge a guy on one fight, especially considering he was fighting on a torn MCL. Silva has lots of tools and lots of ways to knock of Fedor.
> 
> To say there's no way he could win is ridiculous. His size and speed alone pose tons of problems for Fedor.


I know I shouldn't say that kds, but I think some people absolutely jumped the gun on this "Fedor killer" title. Ricco is the first legit competition he's faced (since Pele) and he didn't look great. You can only blame a torn MCL so much when it comes to not using elbows in someone's guard.

He has the tools, but what good are tools if they're locked in the shed? I see Fedor having way more tools to beat Silva, and his shed's never locked.

Definitely wasn't impressed by Silva in this fight. :dunno:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Big, incredibly quick for a man his size, he has solid striking, a solid ground game, he's athletic, he trains with a great camp, and he's constantly improving.


pretty much says it all right there


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

i think he better dream on because he looked horrible and in my opinion and I could care less about either 1... ricco couldve wont the decision.. fedor would arm bar that guy within the first round.. theres no heavyweights in elitexc...


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Toxic said:


> You know I actually like your picks better, I just popped a couple names right of the top of my head but Aleks is definatly a better pick.


Thank you 
Honestly he had said something bout the top guys and said Rizzo,monson and the first thing i thought of was that kharitonov ko'd rizzo.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

kds13 said:


> You're a smart guy Fedor>all...you should know not to judge a guy on one fight, especially considering he was fighting on a torn MCL. Silva has lots of tools and lots of ways to knock of Fedor.
> 
> To say there's no way he could win is ridiculous. His size and speed alone pose tons of problems for Fedor.


Everyone counted fujita out in their fight and fujita was the only one ive ever seen stagger fedor..Now a lot of you are talking bout silva doesnt really stand a chance cus he couldnt finish or cus the guys hes fought...Silvas got better odds than most just based on the gifts he has physically


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

mlzybaby said:


> i think he better dream on because he looked horrible and in my opinion and I could care less about either 1... ricco couldve wont the decision.. fedor would arm bar that guy within the first round.. theres no heavyweights in elitexc...


Wait, so because of 1 performance, Antonio Silva would be destroyed? Come on, people, are we really judging this guys talents based on one fight?


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Damone said:


> Wait, so because of 1 performance, Antonio Silva would be destroyed? Come on, people, are we really judging this guys talents based on one fight?


If we wanted to do that Id have to remind you that fedor couldnt finish schilt but kharitonov did now does that mean that hes better than fedor >?No .So dont judge by one fight because i can think of plenty of times where fedor just wasnt on it and still pulled out a win


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sergei in 04 never fought Fedor, so we'll never get the answer to that question.


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

Damone said:


> Wait, so because of 1 performance, Antonio Silva would be destroyed? Come on, people, are we really judging this guys talents based on one fight?


Yes.... were talking about fedor here. He BARLEY beat a FAT Rico?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Was this your first time watching Antonio Silva?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Wait, so because of 1 performance, Antonio Silva would be destroyed? Come on, people, are we really judging this guys talents based on one fight?


Silva had a torn mcl so that hurt his performance but I'm wondering if they are going to have a rematch between these two for the HW Title because they said it a couple times during the broadcast, so next time if they fight hopefully Ricco is in better shape and Silva is healthy


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

This is the only fight i didn't get to see in the Elite XC card, for some reason not on the internet, so i can't comment on the fight... As for him being the one to defeat Fedor..........I don't think people are just judging it on this one fight, i think there judging it on the fact that he would be fighting the greatest fighter on the planet, the guy who beat Cro Cop standing, and Nogueira on the ground... So CAN he?? Yes but only because anyone CAN beat anyone in this sport, but the odds would surely be against Silva in a BIG BIG way, i feel anyway.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Well, if he faught Fedor how he faught Ricco he woulda got whooped. He is still a tough matchup for him, but I dont see him beating Fedor. I think hes a solid fighter but he hasnt really done it against top competition.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Wait, so because of 1 performance, Antonio Silva would be destroyed? Come on, people, are we really judging this guys talents based on one fight?



When has Fedor put on an MMA split-decision performance? He hasn't. He's either finished the fights or won unanimously every time.



The Legend said:


> Silva had a torn mcl so that hurt his performance but I'm wondering if they are going to have a rematch between these two for the HW Title because they said it a couple times during the broadcast, so next time if they fight hopefully Ricco is in better shape and Silva is healthy


I love how the injury excuse only applies to certain fighters. As soon as Tim Sylvia talked about his bad back, railed on him for giving excuses. But when Antonio Silva says he's injured and puts on a shit performance, it's the gospel truth.

Fedor had a broken toe when he fought Hunt and still pulled off the win impressively. He was recovering from a broken hand when he fought against Cro Cop, and still won decisively.

Antonio Silva just didn't look as great as people have been hyping him to be, against a has been that actually looked good. 

I'm not going to deny his potential as a future HW star, but right now he's being wrongly billed as the guy to beat Fedor. Fedor would have his way with him.:dunno:


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

He couldn't even knock out or submit a flabby ass drug addict and you think he can be Fedor? I'm not even a Fedor fan but this is not very realistic.


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

This is my 3rd time seeing him fight. I just dont think he is even close to being good enough to contend against fedor.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> When has Fedor put on an MMA split-decision performance?


Fedor has had some poor performances, such as his fight with Arona, a LHW, a fight where Arona had him in some horrible situations.

There's also the Yanagisawa fight that was unbelievably meh.

Don't act like Fedor's perfect.



> He couldn't even knock out or submit a flabby ass drug addict


A flabby ass, drug addict, who once was one of the greatest fighters in the world, and is on his way to trying to get back into fighting shape.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> I love how the injury excuse only applies to certain fighters. As soon as Tim Sylvia talked about his bad back, railed on him for giving excuses. But when Antonio Silva says he's injured and puts on a shit performance, it's the gospel truth.
> 
> Fedor had a broken toe when he fought Hunt and still pulled off the win impressively. He was recovering from a broken hand when he fought against Cro Cop, and still won decisively.
> 
> ...


I didn't rail on Big Tim I'm a Big Tim fan I think if you're injured it will hinder your ability if you are anybody, I agree with you though that it does seem to apply to certain fighters.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Damone said:


> Fedor has had some poor performances, such as his fight with Arona, a LHW, a fight where Arona had him in some horrible situations.
> 
> There's also the Yanagisawa fight that was unbelievably meh.
> 
> ...


But some argue that Fedor IS the greatest fighter in the world and the guy was just plain fat for the fight. Man boobs and a flabby stomach?


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> A flabby ass, drug addict, who once* was *one of the greatest fighters in the world, and is on his way to trying to get back into fighting shape.


Keyword in that sentence is "was", and "on his way" doesn't constitute him as being even close to the fighter he used to be. Ricco is a has-been, and I don't think he'll ever be the same.

It's not so much judging Silva on "one fight", it's judging him on his first real test in Mixed Martial Arts. And the funny thing is, Ricco isn't even a real test. Because like I said already, he's not the fighter he used to be.

I'm not denying Big Foot has tons of potential, but as far as I'm concerned until he actually fights someone who is in the top 10 (hell even top 20), calling him the next guy to beat Fedor could not sound more ridiculous.

And I'm gonna stick with this attitude until he beats someone notable.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Nobody considered Fedor the greatest fighter in the world from 2001-2002. About the fat thing, Ricco has never been the most muscular guy in the world, and it was a fat Ricco that took an almost unstoppable Nog to a decision and made Nog look sort of ineffective.



> It's not so much judging Silva on "one fight", it's judging him on his first real test in Mixed Martial Arts.


A first real test, which he won, and he did so by fighting with an injury. Not bad for Junior, considering he wasn't healthy.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> A first real test, which he won, and he did so by fighting with an injury. Not bad for Junior, considering he wasn't healthy.





silvawabd said:


> It's not so much judging Silva on "one fight", it's judging him on his first real test in Mixed Martial Arts. *And the funny thing is, Ricco isn't even a real test. Because like I said already, he's not the fighter he used to be.*


Ricco Rodriguez 5 years ago would have been a real test, but unfortunately he is not anymore. Big foot remains untested by top competition.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You're acting like Ricco has reached current Sakuraba level's of terrible, which is sort of unfair, seeing as Ricco can still be something. I'd still say that this was a test for Junior, and he passed. Also, Junior showed that he can go 3 full rounds without completely wilting, which I thought was pretty cool.

Its just like Aoki's last fight with that tough judoka. It's like, "Aoki almost got armbarred by a no namer and won a decision, he's not as good as he was hyped up to be" which is total bullshit. Just because Antonio took Ricco to a decision doesn't mean that he would get completely smashed by Fedor. I guess it's true: You're only as good as your last fight.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

kds13 said:


> You're a smart guy Fedor>all...*you should know not to judge a guy on one fight,* especially considering he was fighting on a torn MCL. Silva has lots of tools and lots of ways to knock of Fedor.
> 
> To say there's no way he could win is ridiculous. His size and speed alone pose tons of problems for Fedor.


a fighter is only as good as his last fight...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Fedor has had some poor performances, such as his fight with Arona, a LHW, a fight where Arona had him in some horrible situations.
> 
> There's also the Yanagisawa fight that was unbelievably meh.
> 
> ...


Fedor beating Arona in what was pretty much a grappling match is very impressive. I dont have to tell you of Arona's grappling achievements but to say he is a great grappler is an understatement. Plus, those fights in RINGS arent even real MMA. Its too watered down.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Damone said:


> Fedor has had some poor performances, such as his fight with Arona, a LHW, a fight where Arona had him in some horrible situations.
> 
> There's also the Yanagisawa fight that was unbelievably meh.
> 
> ...


In Fedor's defense, in RINGS he was not allowed to punch a downed opponent in the face.

As far as this topic goes, the guy had not necessarily his best night, not to mention he was injured. I think people need to give Junior some leave way.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> When has Fedor put on an MMA split-decision performance? He hasn't. He's either finished the fights or won unanimously every time.


Arona, although RINGS is RINGS man.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rings is Rings and Silva was injured fighting Ricco.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Goddammit Why is it that fighters are all of a sudden such pussies, I just want one fighter to come out and not make an excuse, even the guys who win fights are making excuses about injuries, hell is there a fighter in MMA who goes into a fight that isnt injured anymore?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wait, so Silva's a puss for fighting and winning while injured?


----------



## haymaker85 (Aug 10, 2007)

Even if Big Head i mean Big Foot Silva was hurt he should have at least finished the fight.I mean he was only fighting Ricco he's so out of shape.And once you get him on his back he's like a turtle.Whats the hype about with Big Head.Kimbo would smash Ricco with one arm. Silva'a Lame


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

haymaker85 said:


> Even if Big Head i mean Big Foot Silva was hurt he should have at least finished the fight.I mean he was only fighting Ricco he's so out of shape.And once you get him on his back he's like a turtle.Whats the hype about with Big Head.Kimbo would smash Ricco with one arm. Silva'a Lame


Ricco took Ben Rothwell to a decision and that was only a couple days notice and there is a ton of hype around Rothwell on fiveouncesofpain he is ranked as the 5th best HW in the world


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Seriously....Big Head would get dominated by Fedor. I thought he coulda lost this Ricco fight to a decision, but I realized elitexc wouldnt let that happen to their boy.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Fedor has had some poor performances, such as his fight with Arona, a LHW, a fight where Arona had him in some horrible situations.
> 
> There's also the Yanagisawa fight that was unbelievably meh.
> 
> Don't act like Fedor's perfect.


LOL using his RINGS fights for reference? Might as well reference Pancrease as MMA then. Even the Yanagisawa fight unanimously, whether you think he didn't look good or not. 

I'm not saying Fedor's perfect, I'm saying he's the closest thing to it in the sport.

:dunno:



The Legend said:


> I didn't rail on Big Tim I'm a Big Tim fan I think if you're injured it will hinder your ability if you are anybody, I agree with you though that it does seem to apply to certain fighters.


Sorry man, I didn't mean to come across as if I was specifically accusing you of being one of those people, that wasn't my intention. I just find it interesting how certain ideologies only apply to certain fighters. Everyone rags on Fedor for fighting sub-top-10 fighters, yet they hug Antonio Silva's nuts and he has never fought a top 10 HW (except for Ricco which was way too long ago to count).



jdun11 said:


> Fedor beating Arona in what was pretty much a grappling match is very impressive. I dont have to tell you of Arona's grappling achievements but to say he is a great grappler is an understatement. *Plus, those fights in RINGS arent even real MMA. Its too watered down.*


Exactly my point! 



GodlyMoose said:


> In Fedor's defense, in RINGS he was not allowed to punch a downed opponent in the face.
> 
> As far as this topic goes, the guy had not necessarily his best night, not to mention he was injured. I think people need to give Junior some leave way.


RINGS rules limited Fedor's offense substantially. It's like Nogueira fighting in a league where submissions aren't allowed. :dunno:



Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Arona, although RINGS is RINGS man.


Exactly, RINGS isn't really MMA.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

If you're going to use, "Well, it was in RINGS!" then I'm going to use, "Antonio Silva was injured."



> Everyone rags on Fedor for fighting sub-top-10 fighters, yet they hug Antonio Silva's nuts and he has never fought a top 10 HW (except for Ricco which was way too long ago to count).


The thing is, I'm not even ragging on Fedor. if you've actually paid attention to what I post, then you will notice that I've always said he was a great fighter and easily one of the best HW's ever. However, the guy is fighting people that aren't on his level, and you'd have to be dense to think he wasn't. 

Just because I see a lot of talent in Antonio Silva I'm, "hugging his nuts?" Whatever happened to seeing talent in a certain fighter, and just seeing talent? Nowadays, you state why you think so & so could beat Fedor, and all of a sudden, that poster is a so & so nuthugger, nevermind the fact that I have already mentioned why I think so & so will beat him.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe he should fight Fedor. I doubt he would be the one to bring him down, but still every dog has their day.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Sorry man, I didn't mean to come across as if I was specifically accusing you of being one of those people, that wasn't my intention. I just find it interesting how certain ideologies only apply to certain fighters. Everyone rags on Fedor for fighting sub-top-10 fighters, yet they hug Antonio Silva's nuts and he has never fought a top 10 HW (except for Ricco which was way too long ago to count).


It's alright and I know what you mean certain ideologies only apply for certain fighters


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Goddammit Why is it that fighters are all of a sudden such pussies, I just want one fighter to come out and not make an excuse, even the guys who win fights are making excuses about injuries, hell is there a fighter in MMA who goes into a fight that isnt injured anymore?



yes and his name is Fedor!raise01:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> If you're going to use, "Well, it was in RINGS!" then I'm going to use, "Antonio Silva was injured."


Apples and oranges man.



Damone said:


> The thing is, I'm not even ragging on Fedor. if you've actually paid attention to what I post, then you will notice that I've always said he was a great fighter and easily one of the best HW's ever. However, the guy is fighting people that aren't on his level, and you'd have to be dense to think he wasn't.
> 
> Just because I see a lot of talent in Antonio Silva I'm, "hugging his nuts?" Whatever happened to seeing talent in a certain fighter, and just seeing talent? Nowadays, you state why you think so & so could beat Fedor, and all of a sudden, that poster is a so & so nuthugger, nevermind the fact that I have already mentioned why I think so & so will beat him.


Once again, I accept the blame for my misdirected quote. I wasn't specifically point you out for this Damone, I was just criticizing the overarching consensus on this forum lately. 

You know that I agree with you when you say Fedor should be fighting better fighters, but I think you would also agree that Antonio Silva while talented, hasn't fought anybody of a high caliber in the sport, ever.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Apples and oranges man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not oranges and apples you want to blame him not being able to dominate on the rules Then think about this he knew the rules he could have rained other ways to finish the fight but he didnt
And the fact that silva went into the fight injured should be telling you especially with a badly damaged knee that he went the distance at all regardless of its ricco or not.
And no offense but i thought id find a little more respect for these guys and i hear you guys calling ricco a hasbeen well hes human so for him to fall on hard times is ok..He lost direction after the sylvia fight and hes still got the same tools technically he had before


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bigdog89 said:


> Not oranges and apples you want to blame him not being able to dominate on the rules Then think about this he knew the rules he could have rained other ways to finish the fight but he didnt


I'm going to try and understand what you said and respond as best as I can.

How isn't it apples and oranges? Fedor had his most devastating weapon disallowed in Rings by the RULES. Antonio Silva's knee was messed up, but it's not like it effected his inability to do ANYTHING on the ground with Ricco. Hell, Frank Shamrock had TWO bad knees and STILL finished a game Phil Baroni.



bigdog89 said:


> And the fact that silva went into the fight injured should be telling you especially with a badly damaged knee that he went the distance at all regardless of its ricco or not.


I'm not questioning Silva's heart, I'm suggesting that his abilities are exaggerated. Having people call you the "guy to beat Fedor" when your first career challenge was against washed-up fighter that is trying to get his act together, ONLY to win via Split Decision, says quite a bit.



bigdog89 said:


> And no offense but i thought id find a little more respect for these guys and i hear you guys calling ricco a hasbeen well hes human so for him to fall on hard times is ok..He lost direction after the sylvia fight and hes still got the same tools technically he had before


I have plenty of respect for both guys, I don't know what you're talking about. Ricco IS a has-been, until this fight he had not done anything relevant in a long time. I'm not criticizing Ricco for his personal issues, which are none of my business, I'm criticizing him based on his fighting status since he lost to Nogueira.

Ricco has tools, but they're rusty as hell.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Man, its not that hard to see that Antonio Silva has the tools to beat Fedor. Tested or not. He's huge, has heavy hands and great striking, great ground game, dynamic offense, good subs, and wicked speed for someone that big.

You can argue whether or not he's tested, but the reasons Damone and I are arguing that Antonio Silva could beat Fedor is undeniable. He has all the weapons.

I just really don't like everyone judging him on the Ricco fight. He had a torn MCL and still dominated the stand up and neutralized Ricco's ground game. The thing that looked the worst from him was his takedown defense, which was directly hindered by his knee injury.

This whole "you're only as good as your last fight" is bullcrap, as EVERYONE will agree that if Fedor loses he is NOT all of a sudden crap.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I'm going to try and understand what you said and respond as best as I can.
> 
> How isn't it apples and oranges? Fedor had his most devastating weapon disallowed in Rings by the RULES. Antonio Silva's knee was messed up, but it's not like it effected his inability to do ANYTHING on the ground with Ricco. Hell, Frank Shamrock had TWO bad knees and STILL finished a game Phil Baroni.
> 
> ...


Phil baroni is a good fighter but the fact is frank pulled another bs and rabbit punched him.And his knee being bum takes away a bit of his weapons too ..think bout it being barely able to move like he usually does and having his punching thrown off and if on his back cant use his leg like he normally woud thats alot of weapons affected


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

kds13 said:


> You can argue whether or not he's tested, but the reasons Damone and I are arguing that Antonio Silva could beat Fedor is undeniable. He has all the weapons.


What good are weapons when they haven't been tested in an elite field yet?

Just because an assault rifle can shoot stationary targets in the head, doesn't mean it will shoot real moving humans in the head during battle.

He's obviously got the weapons to beat no-names and has-beens, but whether they will work against the elite (such as Fedor), remains unanswered.

And that is why myself and Fedor>All are arguing this rubbish that Silva will beat Fedor when he's yet to have a real test.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

If you have any hope of defeating Fedor, first step is not taking Ricco R. to a split decision. FAIL. I heard all this stuff bout "he moves like a LW!" and "His striking is just sooooo fast!". I was wondering if I was watching the same guy that waranted all that hype. Maybe he was sick?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Or maybe he was injured?


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

Silva would be the best guy Fedor has fought in a while. Silva has a great chance of beating him.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow I'm late to the party but I'm defiantly on the Silva has all the tools to beat Fedor side.

Fedor's never faced a fighter like Big foot. A guy with serious size, speed, Good improving stand up, a great Submission game. 

Fedor is outstanding but he has never shown he can face a large guy with a submission game. I mean Hunt who's submission are pretty bad put him in a kimura using size. 

Big Foot is very dangerous and writing him off for having a solid performance with a bum knee is dumb because Ricco hasn't been finished in 5 years and has been finished twice in 2 fights never by submission.

It's also not nuthugging to notice skills and to believe that they present Fedor with a very tough match up.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I watched Silva's fight with Ricco and was incredibly unimpressed. Why should he fight Fedor?:thumbsdown:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

enceledus said:


> I watched Silva's fight with Ricco and was incredibly unimpressed. Why should he fight Fedor?:thumbsdown:


He fought a former champion with a torn MCL, and dominated the standup while neutralizing Ricco's ground game. He would defintitely be the best fight Fedor has faced in a while.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

i'd really like to see "Junior" fight Aleksander emelianenko first, instead of getting a shot at fedor.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

chilo said:


> i'd really like to see "Junior" fight Aleksander emelianenko first, instead of getting a shot at fedor.


I'd like that as well. A fight with Aleks would answer a lot of questions about his abilities, and whether he is actually ready to fight his brother.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

A fight with Aleks would defiantly be fun on the feet but I think Silva would win by TKO on the ground where he is much better than Aleks.


----------

